# Think I soft bricked my phone



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

Sigh. I know. So here's what happened. I had flashed over to Gingerth3ory ROM and everything was working fine. I went to change the battery mod and it froze up. 
I couldn't get anywhere. I tried to reinstall the battery mod that came with it. That didn't work. It still froze up after trying to boot into the ROM. I then thought I was done for.It did that a few times. Then I tried to change the rom back to a Froyo but I couldn't get into clockwork mod. Finally was able to get there but then i couldn't get past the Splash screen. So finally I just gave up and figured I would try to completely unroot my phone and start over. But that wasn't working either. I wiped the dalvik cache. I hit factory wipe. nothing was working. The phone finally just quit trying to get past the splash screen at all. I was really beginning to stress. So I did the best thing I could. I walked away. Spent some time talking to my wife. Checked out the neighbors. Then came back to the kitchen where I do all my computer stuff. And then finally I somehow got the phone to boot into recovery with the sd card still in it. I went back to a earlier save from a few days ago. It actually started to work much to my relief. But I couldnt get my radio to flash at all. Tried several things. And then said ok. This all started when I went with the new stuff so i went back to my old trusty Froyo mr2 radio and my old trusty Froyo ROM. Bada bing bada boom. Back in action. Fully rooted and fully functioning. Amen and The End. lol
I am sure there would have been an easier way to do it but I am just starting out with programming and CS courses. Lesson Learned.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Fyi, you can always boot into hboot which gives you the option to boot into recovery.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

When it has a sd card in it and i have a PG05IMG zip it asks if i want to update. either way it still highlights hboot but when i hit power it doesnt go into clockwork mod it just tried to reboot the phone. What am i missing then


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"TDubKong said:


> When it has a sd card in it and i have a PG05IMG zip it asks if i want to update. either way it still highlights hboot but when i hit power it doesnt go into clockwork mod it just tried to reboot the phone. What am i missing then


Hold down the low volume button and power, hold power for 2 secs then let go and continue to hold low volume button until hboot loads, then choose recovery

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## smcenery (Jul 28, 2011)

TDubKong said:


> When it has a sd card in it and i have a PG05IMG zip it asks if i want to update. either way it still highlights hboot but when i hit power it doesnt go into clockwork mod it just tried to reboot the phone. What am i missing then


I had the same thing happen to me. I started freaking out. So I grabbed my wifes phone popped in my SD card, plugged in the phone to the CPU and removed the update files. Popped it back into my phone and i finally was able to choose recovery instead of the phone just updating. I guess whatever you have to do to get that file off your card, do that. I was able to restore and everything is running great! I am new to this too, so I hope this helps out.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

sonami said:


> Hold down the low volume button and power, hold power for 2 secs then let go and continue to hold low volume button until hboot loads, then choose recovery
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


ahhhhh. ok thank you


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Best policy is to always move any PG05IMG once you're done flashing it.


----------

